# Do u share?



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

When u are eating do u share with your equine friend?
My horses love people food bologna sandwiches, candy (although I really limit that) skip really loves cheese mayo sandwiches and coke, grabbed the whole thing one day out of mi hand kinda peed me off I grabbed half back. We both love coke too. I have a horse whose owner used to give him schnapps I don't as I don't drink and that shnapps (sp?) is just too expensive/ I sold this one horse (too herd bound reared etc,,) after I got him to where he was relatively safe, but I was honest and told the lady why I was selling (and he was too mean to my other horses) and she saw me giving him some of mi coke, She flipped out. She bought hiim too bad for him thats what he gets for being a butthead.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rena likes caramels  haha and my friends horse LOVES cheerios, lol.
my old horse liked all-dressed chips... AND double chocolate donuts (ONLY double chocolate!) so when we stopped at tim hortons in the mornings of shows i got him a donut. lol
ya i share, Ive never heard of a horse dying from it xD as long as you dont just feed them gallons of it or something, lol.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes.  Abbe loves to try anything, and if she doesn't like it she'll spit it out. She likes potato chips and most cereals. She also loves slurpies!  Soda, granola bars, candy canes, peanut butter, bread... When we went camping, we also learned that she likes french fries, marshmallows, M&M's, and she go's crazy for beer!  haha.
I don't give any of this to her very often, I just love to see what she likes  I know that none of this is good for her, or me!


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I am so glad there are people out there who let their best friends have a litte fun. I had forgotten until now back when I was a kid I'd take rocky to my gf house for the weekend. There was a little store a couple of miles away from them. That horse expected this thing it was like a straw filled with kool aide. I remember digging for change cause I knew he was waiting for it. I doubt that first love is ever really duplicated, not that I don't love mi horses now I do but when rock died (colic) part of me went too. Took geez 20 years for me to look at another horse, I should be shot, gotta be tough, I m not


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

All of my horses have loved my SoBe lifewater...black and blue berry. I've had them grab it off the railing, outta my hand, even empty bottles outta the trash can when we walk past.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Mine dont get treats, on the odd occasion a cracker or something maybe, but im hardly ever eating when im out with the horses anyway

ETA: My mum used to have a horse that had to have a steak sandwich at each show.. kinda creepy..


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

My barn is in my backyard and a few years ago I whipped myself up a nice salami sandwich to go sit in the loft and eat before I bathed my horse before a show. My boy is a rooter and he was standing in the barn. I laid the sandwich and paper plate down on a ledge while I talked to one of the barn cats. Next thing I know, Cody grabbed that sandwich and ate it whole!
He has a tendency to colic though so as a precaution he got his stomach pumped


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I do share, but am careful what I share. Both horses love coffee, but I have to be sure it's not hot for them, and they get the last of it (don't like horse back flush!).

On the trail I always carry a snack for the horses, it's only fair seeing as they are hauling my F** A** around! LOL!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

If we have any extra beers around I don't have a problem popping a top for my ole boys. (or girl. lol.)


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't feed my current horse anything outside of the norm.

A pony I used to show LOVED blueberry muffins though. The same pony once bolted on me and came to a sliding stop right in front of my mom who was eating a Subway sandwich, and tried to steal it from her!


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

This is CONCRETE proof that horses ARE NOT dumb.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Concept doesn't like anything more than high quality hay and her grain, as well as the occassional peppermint. But we have a lesson horse named Coke who ADORES Doritos, the spicier the better! He also takes plastic bottles of Pepsi in his teeth and drinks them down, or he'll lap it out of your hand. Ironically enough, he won't drink Coke!!


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

his name's coke and he drinks pepsi hmmm/


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

You might want to call the Subway folks about that horse. I think Jared is pretty much played out. Could be time for a spokes-horse.


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

this is no lie I really do have to limit skip, he would drink mi whole coke if I let him,_ he might be mi ticket to rich kingdom, coke is king. I will call coke tomorrow._


----------



## Equinecrazy33 (Dec 13, 2009)

Of course! i always give part of my popcicle to my friends horse


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phantom LOVES honey wheat pretzels but he spits out normal one's lol. He also likes cotton candy : P If I put some in his mouth he holds his mouth open till it melts then keeps licking his lips and goes to the bag for more.....i think it amazes him how it disappears lol.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny is pretty picky. She tries everything, but spits most out. I had a friend with a TWH who LOVED the guacamole flavored Doritos and red Gatorade. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

My horse likes the nature valley apple crumble bars! And patato chips. He rarely gets them though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, but I'm careful with it. My horses all love peaches, crackers, and lifewater. And popsicles....gosh, does Artie love popsicles!! I was eating one once while I let him rest from a workout, turned around, and the next thing I know he took it and slurped the whole thing up!! He also likes watermelon. He'll put the whole slice in his mouth and spit out the green part. My friend's old pony liked twizzlers haha


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Otis eats everything you put in front of him - it comes from his tactileness. But seriously, I've fed him all sorts of candy - from sponge toffee and chocolate to things like Skittles and mints. He loves coffee, or anything similar to it. Fries, chips, pitas, et cetera.
I fed my trainer's "ex-stallion" warmblood, Boo, a peanut butter cup when I was tacking him up. He wanted another one and wouldn't leave me alone about it.
...Obviously I eat very "healthy" around my horses while I'm working!

My friend has a pony that likes fried chicken... They had KFC for lunch at a horse show, and he snatched it right out of her hand and swallowed a bite of it - good thing it was boneless!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My horse LOVES bananas! I have a really funny video of him eating a banana that I peeled for him! lol My barn owner's horse loves strawberries.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

My sister used to feed my halfinger starbursts. I hated it when she did that because it would get all stuck in her teeth. My mom also had a horse growing up that would steal chicken off the picnic table and drink coke.


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh and to haleylvsshammy, I recently read in my Horse Practical mag that they did a study and found out that bananas are horse's prefered snack. I thought this was pretty cool considering they liked them more than apples and carrots.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My girl isn't really into 'people snacks' other than the normal apples, carrots, that sort of thing. She likes all the horse treats though, Apple Wafers, Alfalfa cubes, and other horsey sweet treats


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nico isnt much into anything out of the norm. We usually keep a big bucket of those honey-wheat pretzels as snacks (for people and horses) around the barn. Just as expensive as those little hard treats for horses....only the people can eat em too! 

I had a mare once who would only take her medicine if it was stuffed into a little debbie apple pie. She would literally chase you through the field if she knew you had one!

My first horse (and love!) King would eat anything. He loved bread of any kind. Problem was, it gave him horrible gas! We were at a gaming show once and he ate (notice I didnt say I FED him this) a half a loaf of regular white bread. Every time I would urge him on for more speed, he would fart so loud, you could hear it at the top of the stands. His registered name was King Of Hearts....guess what the girls called him after that!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I would never feed my horse the food I'm eating unless I happened to be eating carrots or something that horses are known to eat. I'm not going to put junk in his system.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't usually eat a lot when I'm with the horses, but if I'm having a snack and one of them is eyeing me just so, I'll usually give them a little sample just to see if they actually like it.

It's entertaining seeing the funny faces they make. My Pudgy Pony usually eats anything before she hardly tastes it. My Wimpy Warmblood usually gums it so much that she ends up dropping it. I've given them dried mangoes and baked potato chips... that's all that comes to mind right off the bat.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like to share with them. It's just a small token to show that I love them. I don't always let them eat wit. Me, but most of the time I do. If I have time I make Jester a plain mayo sandwhich, which is his favorite. Rebel likes honey. He licks it of my fingers. Annie is addicted to Reeses Pieces and normal Reeses Cups. It's gotten to the point that she's now known at the barn as "Reeses" instead of Annie or Bella like she is supposed to be 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, I don't usually eat around my horse oddly enough...so she just gets lots of horse treats XD

One time I did stop to eat a doughnut and offered her the last bite. It was just a normal glazed one, she sniffed, then looked away to go back to 'napping' lol.

I'm not against it, it's just not really convenient for me XD


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I will share crackers, pretzels and stuff like that with my horses, along with the usual apples and carrots. One time we took fried chicken for a picnic ride and Roma was going crazy trying to get it. I gave him a little bite and he ate it. Crazy horse.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

I know a horse that'll do anything for peppermints.  He crunches them and takes his time eating them. I used to bring them to him so he'd be my buddy.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Not that I meant to share it - but, my horse got a hold of a popsicle today. I don't think he was expecting it to be so cold! :lol:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

At fair I was eating an egg and sausage sandwich and Buttercup decided she needed a bite of it..She really enjoyed it too. She'd do anything you asked her if youll give her watermelon though. And Summer really enjoys Apple Juice. Thunder likes pizza. The camels loooove poptarts


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Rainy will eat anything from popsicles to gummy bears to french fries. Any kind of fruit or veggie, she'll eat it. She's not particularly picky.  Also will drink pop- she's had both diet Coke and diet root beer.


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

Wow, I have never heard of feeding meat to a horse before. I had no idea they could even digest meat.


My horses love carrots, but only like apples if you slice them in quarters. They won't eat whole apples. I usually have something to drink while grooming them, coke or Gatorade most of the time and they both like the Gatorade but can't enough coke. I don't let them get much though, I just poor a little in the palm of my hand and let them lick my hand so they get the taste with out getting too much of it.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

When I was younger I fed my pony chicken fingers and pizza. He ate anything. I had another horse that would eat cherries and spit out the pit...it was so funny.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My first horse would eat almost anything! Especially meat. Apparently, the place where he was before we got him was having their arena and a worker left his balogna sandwich on the rail and Arnie (the horse) ate it. He would also eat hamburgers, egg and cheese buns, coffee, fries, and candy... We never actually fed the meat to him but if we weren't paying attention he would steal it.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha.
I don't eat their horse treats, they don't eat my lunch. 

Edit:
But of course there is a horse I ride that LOVES peppermints (but only from sonic! Lol).


----------

